
Sculpin – PHP Static Site Generator - knorthfield
https://sculpin.io
======
jmadsen
Freelancer Tip: This is a really good option for that professional who just
wants a business card site & thinks they need WP so they can "update the
content" on their $10,000+ professional design.

Explain they are a doctor/lawyer/trader/etc & they don't want to spend hours
getting their site just right & keeping it updated & hacked-free. Put them on
a monthly retainer for $X and now you're building up repeat business.

WP is over-used in our industry and I like to see people looking at other
options & explaining these to non-tech clients.

~~~
bdg
If you need some content management and like Sculpin then check out Concrete
5, they're both based on Twig and Symfony components, but Concrete 5 has the
CMS features you might expect a customer to ask for.

Also worth mention is Zoltonic which is an Erlang thing (iirc it also works
with Elixir). I've found it pretty easy to get set up with my very baisc
understanding of Erlang.

~~~
cdubzzz
Ever tried Bolt CMS? I'm looking for a lightweight one right now and will
check out Concrete 5.

------
iamdave
So I haven't done web development since the early 2000's when I transitioned
into becoming a technical PM and recruiter full time, nothing more than
tweaking something in my blog theme (changing a font or a link color).
Therefore, I am _way_ behind the times.

Here's my genuine question: it seems like the term 'static site' means
something different from my understanding of it in the 00's-a plain HTML page
with no server side processing (PHP, ASP, Coldfusion, etc). Is this correct?
What exactly are these static sites and why does one need to be "generated"
versus crafting your own markup? Time and efficiency or is there more under
the hood than I understand?

Thanks!

~~~
pierrec
A static site still designates a site with no server-side processing, just
serving of (static) content. As for it being plain HTML, no, it can be full of
JS, videos, whatever, it's still static.

I do remember a time when the expression "dynamic HTML" was popular to
designate HTML+JS. Therefore, "static" may have been used in contrast to
"dynamic" to designate plain HTML pages indeed. This is not the case now.

~~~
iamdave
This makes sense, helping me get over the syntax of 'static' vs 'dynamic' in
my mind thanks!

~~~
rascul
Static sites can be dynamically generated ;)

------
lucideer
For software that _embeds_ Composer, it's a little odd that it's "quick start
guide" and general installation instructions don't include a typical Composer-
based installation option, or mention Composer usage at all, instead seemingly
opting for quite a non-standard "sculpin.json/sculpin.lock"-based approach.

~~~
jmadsen
It does - [https://sculpin.io/getstarted/](https://sculpin.io/getstarted/)

The `curl -O
[https://download.sculpin.io/sculpin.phar`](https://download.sculpin.io/sculpin.phar`)
is what you are looking for - call that phar file instead of calling the
composer.phar. That's where composer is "embedded"

~~~
lucideer
No that's what I mean. Assuming you have Composer installed, and are
accustomed to a Composer-centric workflow, running a curl command and then a
separate phar file (albeit one containing Composer) is an unusual break from
that.

I'm guessing the embedded Composer may also ignore any locally-set Composer
configuration on the dev's own copy of Composer.

One assumes the Sculpin devs do like/appreciate Composer's functionality,
since they embed it, but they've opted not to advocate _direct_ use of its
interface at all.

I don't mean to be overly critical, it just struck me as somewhat bizarre.

